# Best RTA?



## Bfg1gf (4/3/22)

What is the best Rta to buy? Must have great flavor

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (4/3/22)

Bfg1gf said:


> What is the best Rta to buy? Must have great flavor


Need to be more specific, MTL, RDL, DL, single coil, dual coil, wattage range etc!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Bfg1gf (4/3/22)

Timwis said:


> Need to be more specific, MTL, RDL, DL, single coil, dual coil, wattage range etc!


DL - Dual coil

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bfg1gf (4/3/22)

Bfg1gf said:


> DL - Dual coil


50 Watson to 70 watts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (4/3/22)

Bfg1gf said:


> 50 Watson to 70 watts


Arbiter V2 would be a good shout with a leakproof top to bottom airflow design as a Brucie Bonus! I'm more into single coil RDL and MTL so others who vape that way I am sure will have other options!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (4/3/22)

Tauren Beest will be a good option too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## NOOB (4/3/22)

I have both the original Blotto and Blotto mini, as well as the Zeus X RTA's. 
All of them are Dual Coil RTA's, but can all be run in single coil as well. I personally prefer single coil, so that's what I've been running.

The Blotto's have bottom airflow so they can leak if not wicked properly.
The Zeus X has a top to bottom airflow, which means you wont have much leaking. I mean, it's not impossible for it to leak, but very unlikely.

Both RTA's have very good flavour in my opinion. The Blotto's have a slightly more restrictive airflow that the Zeus X though.

I have no idea how much experience you have with wicking and coiling, but I would suggest the Zeus X for a beginner as you have less chance of leaking and coiling is pretty much a walk in the park as well.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stranger (5/3/22)

Arbiter V 2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rivera (5/3/22)

NOOB said:


> I have both the original Blotto and Blotto mini, as well as the Zeus X RTA's.
> All of them are Dual Coil RTA's, but can all be run in single coil as well. I personally prefer single coil, so that's what I've been running.
> 
> The Blotto's have bottom airflow so they can leak if not wicked properly.
> ...



Blotto had MASSIVE amounts of airflow, waaaaay too much for me lol, I sold mine.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Munro31 (5/3/22)

Bfg1gf said:


> DL - Dual coil


DL- Direct lung
RDL- Restricted Direct Lung
MTL- Mouth To Lung.

If you looking for dual coil RTAs you have a massive variety to choose from, it's the most available configuration, all have good flavour if build right. Your biggest decision is, top or bottom airflow?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Munro31 (5/3/22)

And check the classifieds, some Reloads up for grabs and they are very good RTAs

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NOOB (5/3/22)

Rivera said:


> Blotto had MASSIVE amounts of airflow, waaaaay too much for me lol, I sold mine.


I on the other hand found a little more restrictive that my Zeus X when both had their airflow control wide open. I always find it amazing how opinions differ when talking about the same product. But ja, different folks, different strokes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (5/3/22)

NOOB said:


> I on the other hand found a little more restrictive that my Zeus X when both had their airflow control wide open. I always find it amazing how opinions differ when talking about the same product. But ja, different folks, different strokes.


Although not my way of vaping for obvious reasons I do test most, I would have the Arbiter in the same discussion as the Blotto's and Zeus dual but the Arbiter V2 is different league!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## NOOB (5/3/22)

Timwis said:


> Although not my way of vaping for obvious reasons I do test most, I would have the Arbiter in the same discussion as the Blotto's and Zeus dual but the Arbiter V2 is different league!


I haven't had the opportunity to get my hands on one, but I'll be sure to keep an eye out for it. It sure sounds like it belongs in a different league, I've seen many on the forum singing it's praises!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (7/3/22)

Arbiter V2. Both the Reloads (24 / 26) in second place for me. But all 3 RTA's should be exactly what you're looking for. Have not tried the Tauren Beest yet, but only heard good things about it. As stated by the other forumites, you're spoiled for choice when it comes to DL Dual coil RTA's.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneDylan96 (7/3/22)

You'll find very different opinions on here... IMO the Arbiter 1 is my favorite RTA. The flavor is off the charts if you wick it correctly but it has a lot of Airflow. Arbiter 2 also has great flavor with a bit more restricted airflow than the Arbiter 1. Also just got a Reload 24 which I'm fiddling around with and the flavor is pretty good but it's very expensive.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stranger (7/3/22)

That is the gist of any request like this. I have OG Blotto which gives great flavour as well as a Blitzen, Vapefly mesh, an AD Hector, Wasp Nano.... .... all of which I can get to perform very well, but the simplest and easiest tanks that I own are the Dvarw clones and the single coil intakes. If they were available or easy to get I would have recommended. I have a Steam tuners cap for one of the clones and it never fails to produce great flavour.

By the same token the mesh pods such as the Voopoo PNP tank also produce great flavour, but, the but's come in with airflow. I have found if you can't find the right airflow then everything else goes out the window.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

